# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Ademhalingsoefeningen-wie heeft ervaring/tips?

## scarlet

Hallo,....

Heeft iemand ervaring met oefenen buikademhaling?
Hoeveel is aan te raden per dag aan buikademhalingsoefening te doen?
Ik ben er een tweetal dagen mee begonnen en denk dat ik overdreven heb,...vermits ik enige pijn ondervind zo in de ledematen.
Heeft iemand raad of ervaring hierin?
Alvast bedankt op voorhand.
Scarlet

----------


## samsara

Hallo, Scarlet

Buikademhaling wordt meestal gebruikt om personen die verkeerd ademhalen en daardoor min of meer gaan hyperventileren een rustige en diepe ademhaling te geven. Het hele systeem wordt daar rustig van. Als je dit vaker oefent hoef je er niet meer op te concentreren en gaat het automatisch. De pijn zou kunnen komen doordat je nog te krampachtig concentreert op het ademhalen. Doe het wat rustiger aan. Beter meerdere malen kort als één keer lang.
Misschien heb je hier iets aan,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
groetjes, Walter
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------

